# Goals to achieve at school by the weekend



## This is mee (Oct 1, 2009)

1) Talk to at least one girl sitting next to me in each class/lab :um

2) Talk to one of those girls even after the class/lab is over 

3) Talk to one girl outside of the classroom :afr

The probability of me achieving any of these is grim, but I have to stay positive. I'll check back Friday night to let anyone who cares know how this went for me...I'm already nervous, but excited! 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Cool SAD sufferer (Sep 22, 2009)

Good luck! Are you male?


----------



## This is mee (Oct 1, 2009)

Yea I'm male.

So far, after one day, I've completed the first thing...talked to a girl in my Chem. class for a good 10 minutes.

Still have 2 & 3 to go


----------



## Cool SAD sufferer (Sep 22, 2009)

Great success.


----------

